# Skyking delivery



## Overhauler (Aug 5, 2017)

Does anyone know anything about this delivery, I can't find any info at all. Did they repop these ?
 Thanks in advance, Lee


----------



## morton (Aug 6, 2017)

I've seen this one but not the delivery. Would be very surprised if it was.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 6, 2017)

only seen a few of those, real deal lee.


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 6, 2017)

I have one of the regular Sky King repops but never saw a delivery Sky King before. It looks the real deal to me, too, especially with those balloon tires! A more rare 1930s trike to find, that's for sure.

Dave


----------



## Overhauler (Aug 6, 2017)

Thanks for the response guys, any ideas of value as is ?
 Thanks, Lee


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Aug 25, 2017)

I had seen only a picture of only one other years ago- That`s a Rare Bird... Deluxe 1930s Tricycle and Wagon made together.  I would guess in an Ebay situation, $500- $700 in your condition. Private Sale- maybe more, maybe less--Depends on your buyer.
It`s a nice piece...-----Cowboy


----------



## stoney (Aug 25, 2017)

I have never seen one of those, that be no repop. Very cool


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 25, 2017)

This definitely a sweet little machine. The front wheel is super wide - possibly replaced but the trike is cool proof!


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Aug 25, 2017)

No, some of these came with Pneumatic Tires- I think it`s original. This was a higher end Tricycle in the 30s...---Cowboy


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 25, 2017)

Understood, I have an og skyking jr. - the back wheels on this one looks wide too, very cool


----------



## mazdaflyer (Aug 25, 2017)

Or did someone weld the front end of a trike to a Scamp wagon?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldbikes (Aug 25, 2017)

mazdaflyer said:


> Or did someone weld the front end of a trike to a Scamp wagon?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




My thoughts exactly! I own both, an original Sky King and Scamp and it
certainly looks like they were mated...? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 29, 2017)

Oldbikes said:


> My thoughts exactly! I own both, an original Sky King and Scamp and it
> certainly looks like they were mated...?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@Oldbikes I sent you a PM last week. Get back to me when you get a chance. V/r Shawn


----------

